# What triggers Python while building xorg?



## Daniel Tourde (Dec 30, 2015)

Hello,

I am building xorg from the port tree and I want to build and install just necessary stuff. At the moment I am puzzled by the fact that Perl and Python are built and installed when I just want a working X11...
So here is my first question: what triggers the compilation and installation of Python? I switched off the option 'LIT' in llvm36.


----------



## Daniel Tourde (Dec 31, 2015)

Yes it helps. Thanks!
So now the second set of questions:
Is that optional? Can it be turned off?
Clang 3.4.1 of the base system does not come with any runtime depedency on perl and Python. So Why has clang 3.6 from ports such dependencies?


----------



## kpa (Dec 31, 2015)

Daniel Tourde said:


> Yes it helps. Thanks!
> So now the second set of questions:
> Is that optional? Can it be turned off?
> Clang 3.4.1 of the base system does not come with any runtime depedency on perl and Python. So Why has clang 3.6 from ports such dependencies?



Blame in on the Xorg developers who have decided to use certain features of C/C++ language that are not available in clang until version 3.6.


----------



## Daniel Tourde (Dec 31, 2015)

But Why any dependencies on perl Python in the port variant of clang but not on the base?


----------

